# Congrats to Jon & Alex Pinney



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You guys know how to keep the peace at home. Congratulations on getting a White apiece for the wives. Firsts, for both of them. Congrats to them as well.

We will be patiently waiting for some photos or video.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks bud


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, looks like that was a good day! Nice trip!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

A-team.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice brother!!! Sweet pictures!!!


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

very cool, those pics really make me want to get back out there soon.

got the new boat moved to OBM this weekend, they are suppose to change the name today. now I have to go buy some new tackle since my dumbass went and sold (I should say gave away) all my 50's and 80's.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

off route II said:


> very cool, those pics really make me want to get back out there soon.
> 
> got the new boat moved to OBM this weekend, they are suppose to change the name today. now I have to go buy some new tackle since my dumbass went and sold (I should say gave away) all my 50's and 80's.


It is real hard giving up Vitamin *SEA. *Welcome back !!!
Congrats to the gang, the pictures are sweet.


----------

